
LogP: Towards a Realistic Model of Parallel Computation (1993) [pdf] - espeed
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/cs258/handouts/papers/logp.pdf
======
Upvoter33
LogP was based mostly on experiences in analyzing and working with parallel
machines in the 1990s, best summarized in Culler, Singh, and Gupta's book
"Parallel Computer Architecture: A Hardware/Software Approach". The model was
based upon lessons learned from trying to build fast message layers for those
machines. The influence was mostly aimed at the software layers of those
machines, which led to Active Messages, U-Net, and related low-overhead
messaging layers; less influential upon architectures, I would think.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Seems similar to the Cell architecture of PS3 (if you look at how all the
"Synergistic Processor Elements" are networked together via a bus). I wonder
whether it was based on this?

~~~
espeed
LogP is a general-purpose adaptive parallel model so not tied to a specific
architecture. However, I too am curious if anyone knows the Cell lineage and
if there is a connection. A cursory search on Google Scholar [1] shows the
LogP paper is cited more than 2000 times, but I did not see a direct lineage
reference between the IBM Cell architecture [2] and the Berkeley LogP model
[3]. Does anyone know the history and if there is a connection?

[1]
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=52811921455145789...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=5281192145514578941&hl=en&as_sdt=0,44&sciodt=0,44)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_architecture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_architecture)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LogP_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LogP_machine)

